

Real Life Photos Where Popular Films Were Shot - jhony_d
http://www.urbanlol.com/real-life-photos-where-popular-films-were-shot/

======
Semiapies
Someone seriously made a blog post rehosting a slew of images from
<http://philmfotos.tumblr.com> without so much as linking to it?

No class.

